# No Galaxy Tab Plus forum?



## superbleester (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Back to my question. Is there any reason to not have one? I know there are a bunch of people that want it to.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Wish there was one to. I try to keep my tablet rom up to date by following the fascinate thread.









Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## cbill (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the same question. I have had both the tab 2 7, and the tab 7+. In my opinion the 7+ is a better phone, and the owners are working hard to provide mods including some form of ICS. Now that the price for a 16 gig 7+ (refurb) is about the same as the tab 2 with 8 gigs, I am going back to the 7+. If Samsung will issue the ICS upgrade, or at least release some of the code that they have been holding back, the 7+ will be a very good little tablet. One can speculate on the possible release of 4 core 7" tablets, but I, personally, do not see a big advantage for most uses.

Cbill


----------

